# What is your Flavor of Le Champion?



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Now that most of these bikes have been delivered, its used to be that there was only one Le Champion you could choose from. But now, there are about 6 different flavors. Which is yours? My personal favorite is the Ultegra SL for $1200

Le Champion SL - Ultegra 20/ FSA Compact/ Ritchey WCS (Black/White/Silver)- $1200
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp08.htm

























Le Champion SL Force - Full SRAM Force/ Ritchey WCS - $1700
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_force08.htm









Le Champion SL Team - Full Campy Record/ Ritchey WCS - $2200
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_campy08.htm









Le Champion Ti - Ultegra 20/ FSA/ Ritchey Pro - $1700
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_ti_09.htm









Le Chmapion SL Ti - Full Ultegra SL/FSA/ Ritchey WCS - $2000
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_slti_09.htm









Le Champion Team - Full Dura-Ace/ Ritchey WCS - $2400
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_09.htm


----------

